# post Neutering help!! (Male) (GRAPHIC PICS WARNING!)



## Rosiemay (Jan 18, 2017)

hello, im not sure im in the right chat room or if this is allowed so im very sorry if not, but i really need help! my 9mnth old jack russell pup was castrated 6 days ago. he is well in himself (eating,drinking,playful ect.) but is having what i feel are serious issues with his scrotum. the incision is just above the scrotum and seems to be healing really well, but where his testicles used to be has been very sore and is obviously uncomfortable. he is not licking and making it sore himself as he has a large cone on all day, everyday. picture one is his scrotum two days ago, as you can see it is red but is more scab like and dry. picture two is today his scab is brown and has started to peel away but uncovering bright red,raw wet flesh and im very worried and dont understand why this is happening, im also worried about him being open to infection because of the raw skin on display. is this normal?? he has an appoinment at the vets tomorrow as its shut right now but i was hoping to get a little advice in the meantime, thanks and sorry for the rather gory pictures!!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I've no experience with male dogs but from the pics looks extremely sore and infected so If this was my dog I'd take him straight to the vet (emergency vets as you say your vets aren't open now) your dog needs treatment now


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed, emergency vet if no vets open. Urgent consultation needed, it must be really sore.


----------



## Rosiemay (Jan 18, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Agreed, emergency vet if no vets open. Urgent consultation needed, it must be really sore.


I agree myself that it is sore and looks terrible but doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. I will find my nearest emergency vet right now though, if it is infected I wouldn't want it to get worse before his appointment tomorrow morning. It's so hard knowing what to do as I've never had a male dog before so don't know what's normal and what isn't. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

That's not normal no, Muttly's never looked that angry. Are you sure he hasn't been licking/scratching it? I don;t know how it's got that scab on it otherwise?Hope you can see a vet tonight, let us know.


----------



## Rosiemay (Jan 18, 2017)

update: 
Just got back from the emergency vets, they were extremely helpful. It turns out when Cooper (my pup) was being prepped for his operation whoever shaved the area has been too rough and has cause abrasions on the scrotum which have indeed become infected. He has been given antibiotics to take orally and also an antibiotic cream (flamazine?). We are so upset as at his 3day post op check up at the vet that performed his procedure they said it was fine and that it was normal, either incompetent or knowing full well someone at there practice had caused this problem. We will most definitely be putting in a formal complaint. Hopefully he will start to get better over the next few days. Thank you all for your replies today!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad you've got him sorted out.
Mind , the vet you saw this evening can only assume what caused the problem .It might be better if you ask to see the vet responsible (or nurse ) and ask questions about it rather than go straight in with a complaint , just state the facts and see what they say.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

They shave the dog? Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
essentially, the poor pup has "clipper burns" in an unusual place, just as if they'd used too dull / too hot clippers on any dog when shaving -
the groomer who trimmed my friend's Shih-Tzu in Va Beach, VA, burnt him in 3 places on his tummy & lower ribs, he was sore for 2-weeks. 
.
Hope Ur boy heals quickly with minimal ouchiness.
.
.
.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh dear, that's not on is it. Poor love. Hope he starts to feel more comfortable quickly. He's such a cutie!

@Mirandashell - Yes it is normal to shave the area, Muttly's took ageeees to grow back too.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> They shave the dog? Really? I didn't know that.


Yep, Obie was shaved from chest to past his scrotum- about 3 inches in each direction from the incision. He didn't bother the stitches (good boy!), but once he'd healed up the regrowing fur made him itchy. Took a fair while to grow back, same as the patch on his front leg for the anaesthetic jab.


----------

